# Tankgutschein / Presseanfrage via Antispam / truelife



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Zum Originalbeitrag von truelife

Liebe User von computerbetrug.de,

dem Antispam e.V. (http://www.antispam-ev.de) liegt eine Presseanfrage zu den Ping-Anrufen der 08002217700 vor. Er werden Verbraucher gesucht, die die 08002217700 zurückgerufen haben und deren Telefonrechnung nun mit 9,90€ pro Woche belastet wird. Im Auftrag eines Journalistenbüros, die für ein Magazin eines deutschen Privatsender produzieren, werden deutschlandweit Personen gesucht, die bereit sind, vor der Kamera den Vorgang (Ping-Anruf, Rückruf, Ansage-Text, Rechnung) wiederzugeben.

Es wir gebeten, Kontakt über einen der folgenden Wege aufzunehmen:

per Privatnachricht in diesem Forum zum User truelife
unter der hier: http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Impressum angegebenen Mailadresse
oder einfach via Mail an truelife[at]antispam[punkt]de
Nach erfolgter Kontaktaufnahme wird der Kontakt zwischen Ihnen (dem betroffenen Verbraucher) und dem Journalisten aufgebaut.


----------

